# First time lambing



## Novasark (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning everyone! New here and am desperate for help. I purchased 2 kathadin ewes from a set or triplets. Sadly we lost Nyra last week along with her twins. Ela i believe is very close. They were bred right before we got them, we dont have the dates but it was later July. Her udders are big and she looks like shes bagging up. Belly is firm, her hind end has loosed up. she is eating and drinking like she always has but she doesnt like being touched anywhere on her belly or tail. Just her head. she started acting that was the past few days. i have seen movemeng in her belly i know its alive but im concerned she might have twins or just might miss the labor. she is in my backyard i am stay at home mom with 3 and 2 yr old they can go with me to the barn. Right now she is seculded but her vulva looks puffy and is changing a bit. she only urinates a small amount and her breathing sometimes looks like small contractions, bracton hicks. i have never birthed sheep but have other animals with no problems other than lost chicks. I have pictures of her i need any advice i can get i was told to get mineral oil lube and replacer on hand before . i went back through pictures i just took of her and noticed her vagina got a bit bigger in some pics.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. I'm sorry that your present issues brought you to us. Also sorry you lost one of your ewes along with her twin lambs. That's a tough loss to take. Not knowing how you lost the one, I don't know if there's a danger of the same thing happening here. There are lambing threads and kidding threads (goats - very similar) on here that go through what to look for and the process, how/what/when/where/why etc. I see snow, but you don't say where you're located... once the lamb(s) are born it will be important for the ewe or you to get it/them dried off as quickly as possible and then attached to mom for some colostrum. Not sure why you have that blue tape/cloth/whatever tied around her tail... I'll tag some Sheeple who may be able to provide better/more detailed assistance to you.

@Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @norseofcourse @mysunwolf @Roving Jacobs @secuono  There are others but this should be a good start... Good luck with your remaining ewe!


----------



## Novasark (Jan 31, 2017)

We know how we lost the other ewe and it was a breech lamb we didnt know she was in labor while neighbors dogs chased her. i put vet wrap around her tail to get a better look at her without having to touch her. her mucus plug was coming out she has been showing signs all afternoon . we have her inside barn right now she was out today walking around. i am ready for the lambs just playing the waiting game


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

Hope you shot the dogs... or the neighbors... maybe both Hopefully this one will be a smoother delivery with no chasing... sounds like she's pretty close. Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)

@Latestarter, you are going to scare off the newcomer saying that you hope she shot the dogs. We all know you are a softie at heart but she might not. While I agree that the dogs might deserve being shot it isn't the best way to keep peace with ones neighbors. 

@Novasark welcome to BYH from CA. I hope this lambing goes well. Sometimes the mucus plug can be a few weeks before they actually lamb. When you see a string of mucus, often amber in color, you will know she is ready. They will usually dig and "nest" and sometimes want to be alone. Other times they will want to be a lovey and super friendly, they are all different. Keep us posted.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

coulda sworn I put a   in there... musta forgot...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, this is the best place on the net. I hope your ewe lambs with no problems.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 1, 2017)

SO sorry for your loss.......no guns here, but I'd mentally shoot them!

I can't open all your pics. (my 'fault', or rather the internet speed in these remote parts), but the first pic. (the only one I CAN open shows a very ready udder).

I personally would keep her in, but the plug can come away anything from minutes before active labour and a week before). If she's restless, straining to pee, and particularly if she starts pawing the ground with her front hooves ('nesting'), she's very close. 

Most lamb births happen without a hitch. If breech, then it's important to make sure the face of the lamb is cleared quickly of birth membranes (and to make sure mum is licking the right end!).

Make sure she has plenty of energy by giving her supplements of glucose in some shape or form ( food sources which will provide quick-release carbohydrate...ewe nuts, lick etc ).

As Latestarter says, dry the lamb(s) off if it's cold and keep them and mum out of draughts/wet.

Very, very good luck and oh, forgot to say WELCOME.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank goodness the neighbors were brought up. we are fighting right nw. we live on a 110 acres farm it's been in my hubby family for 3 generations now. we are currently running it. they just moved from the city a few years ago and they bought the house  right next to where our horses and sheep are. they knew it was a farm whenot they moved they said they loved the aninals and country but then they started acting weird. let their huge dogs run into our front yard and crap, the guy cuts the lawn every 2 days in the season it's not healthy. they always rush inside the house when they see us. then we gave them a christmas present with an apology letter for the noise and chaos lately, we haven't been that noisy I just wanted to break the ice with them. well the wife called my MIL yelling at her over the tractors and trucks the animals all over the place, our roosters crowing, their dogs roll in horse **** and then eat it sometimes bring it inside. well that's what you get for letting your dog's run well off your property and bother my animals. I've been driving truck back to the barn sheep is in now just to make some more noise. We aren't doing anything illegal except caring for our animals. they move out to the country on half an acre and think they own the place. she said to me we never would have moved here if we'd know that crap would be in my backyard. funny thing is its not their backyard they have a fence around theirs which has a pool with no gate or secure fence. that's a huge issue. not my animals . our property runs behind their house and they think it's theirs.

Anyways as for mama .  she has been pawing, licking belly, barely urinating, falling asleep standing up, more like dozing off. she won't let me touch her past her head. she is nesting in her hay, she just has this demeanor about her like I've done this before I'm taking my good Ole time. I'm pretty sure she'll go within a few days. she's still eating but is drinking more i added some supplement to her water. she has just been acting like she is ready I was to excited to think yesterday because I saw movement in belly. she is just hanging out. I did go behind the feed barn and she started yelling at me and tried to come with me. any time I leave she follows me and walks in front when I go to the gate like she doesn't want me to go. yesterday I sat down just petting her head for almost an hour she was string in the back of the field where her sister died. I felt her spirit, it made me so emotional. 6 years ago on superb owl night a family member burnt down our barn with small animals in it, they were all charred inside in front of the door..I can't take another loss. I know it's farm life but I feel I could have done things to prevent death so I will not let my Ela(eelah) have those babies without me! 

Thank you for all the support my farm is my job I don't have much contact with people other than my 3 and 2 yr old and of course my animals . who needs friends?!


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

Will go check her again and get pics


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow I'm so sorry for your losses and your awful neighbors. I don't have sheep so I'm no help but I hope she has an easy lambing! Sounds like you're due for something to go well for you!


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

I am due for something great! she is very agitated this morning she almost knocked me down when I brought her food, she has never acted more hungry and we've been feeding her grain feed with hay and alfalfa in warm water she looks more swollen so hopefully within a day or 2??


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't know sheep so I'll leave that to others.
You can put your general location in your profile so it shows with your info next to your posts. Location can be important since some things are weather dependant.

Regarding the neighbors  

Probably mowing the lawn every other day because they did that in the city (and maybe have nothing better to occupy their time). "In season" most of us here wish we had time to mow more often before it gets so tall the mower chokes on it!

Depending on where you live call the animal control people on them for letting their dogs run loose. In many places it is legal to shoot anything that is attacking livestock (even raptors which are illegal to kill for any other reason). Perhaps the neighbors need to know that if it applies in your area.

Put up a hot wire fence between your place and theirs. Those dogs will not try to come through a second time one they get tapped.

Pile all your manure upwind behind their house, do not apologize for normal farm activities. 

If you really want to piss them off, get this sign and place it on your property where it can be seen from as much of their property as possible.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2017)

Welcome to BYH and I hope all goes well with your ewe, it's hard playing the waiting game.  Sorry for the other ewe and her lambs, that's a rough loss and horrible about the neighbors, too.  Do you have a 'right to farm' law in your state?  That might give you some protection, maybe check with a farm bureau or ag extension office if there's one.  Good luck.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

The wife has a teenage son with a different man she was 15 when she had him. he put a duffle bag in our corn and snuck out after midnight took the  bag and left in a car that picked him up down the road. the kids was gone for like 3 months then the day he comes home that's when the crap started. they would stop and move trashcans in front of the driveway so we had to drive around in the lawn. they didn't take them up til it was trash pick up. one day the younger son was outside with family and the grandpa said to get the dog back in their yard cause he was running in ours towards the road so he called him and he poops on his way back, the grandfather yelled at the dog and ran after him. the little **** son said let him poo in their yard they let their horses poop in ours all the time. These people open their doors nd windows while heir ac is set to 68..so those are the city yuppies were dealing with. awesome right, the neighbors before were on drugs and stole tools and aninals from us. the ones before that were family and hated the farm and my in laws for caring for the grandpa . .it's all about money.

Anyways, we live in Southern PA.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

And we do have electric fence in horse pastures the dogs don't always get shocked. the one got head butted by our smelly buck with huge balls, they loved him and didn't complain when he ate their garden or flowers and the smell you know is awful. they were mad when we sold him because he almost killed my horse and myself. plus he's a dick to my kids. but they believe horses need to be locked in stalls all day haha. haha, we're not those kind of people. My animals try to charge me, I knock them in head with all bucket, maybe kick all few cocks if they dance all me. I guess that shows what kinda person I am.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

Time to save up your money so when these people go, you can buy it 

Add some ground wires between the hot wires in the fence. Dog can't help but hit both of them.

So they liked the smelly buck that got into their flower beds but complain about other things?


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, they loved the goat would post pics of him on Facebook all her friends and colleagues workers loved him. He would Wizz in his mouth, right in their front yard, in front of her garage, on driveway and backyard. He ate all the tomatoes in the garden and some flower weeds they had. He ate blueberry and raspberry bushes and they thought he was so cute and still loved him. But they want us to get rid of the sheep because they don't like them. My opinion sheep are better than goats, especially males. We got rid of him right after he kept mounting the sheep when they moved pastures and the incident with my horse and him headbutting my kids. He was dangerous and they were so upset when we sold him they bitchedo about the sheep especially when we let them go into the corn, it's 15 feet from their house. The sheep are 200 yards away but still complain.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

I guess "goats are cute" and "sheep are not cute" or something? Sheep are usually pretty quiet animals. Maybe you need to house some Guinea Fowl back behind their house. They can be really noisy so the people won't notice the sheep


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeh, @Bruce and some pea fowl...they'd have an Orchestra....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

Ooh yeah!!! Peacocks in mating season!!! We'll get those people to move yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Ya know, if ya kept them out of "Sight", ya could tell the neighbors the land is Haunted....there is enough sounds at night to keep'em Guessing. Ya can take a cotton string and wax it really good with beeswax tie one end around a toothpick, punch a hole big enough for the string to fit thru in an oatmeal container (Quaker) at both ends and run string thru both holes. Grip the string between thumb and index finger and slide them down the string while pulling gently on the string. This makes a very eerie sound that startles most people.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

My husband and I were thinking that too. I want turkeys, more chickens we used to have hundreds but they got ate by Fox or killed by hiney holes driving to fast. Our property is split by the road it is on both sides, buildings are adjacent to each other and surrounded by corn just harvested. The farmer who leases it has huge herds of cattle who would be more than happy ro move them there and let us care for them. The neighbors have a pool in their backyard and had parties often, the guests would love the stench from those cows. The husband stays at home and he is very anal about cutting the grass because he hasnothing to do. He only leaves when his wife is home. His 2 large dogs bark at any person walking on the road anybody outside the houses or our front and back yard .  When the horses and sheep are grazing close to where the fence is, it's about 159 ft behind their pool The dogs go up and roll I'm manure and bring it back into the house. That's not my fault . if you had proper fencing around your underground pool that you need to in this state maybe the dogs wouldn't get out. or if you trained the psycho dogs. I get its annoying when dogs bark constantly but maybe don't lock them in crates in garage. 

Update on sheep she is still swelling but doesn't seem dilated. No blood or sac. She was very restless and agitated today. She is locked inside with plenty of feed water hay and the building is insulated very well it is not that cold in their. Her utters have gotten a lot bigger since yesterday. I hope everything is okay I feel like she should have had them already but I think I'm just nervous. I hope she don't have them tonight because I got hit with migraine and need sleep


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

The property is from 1812, the barn hid slaves escaping and was a safe haven on he underground rail road. It is haunted no doubt about that. they don't believe in that "crap"


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2017)

So sorry you have to deal with all that crap. What a shame losing a building and animals to fire. Your neighbors sound like the kind of folks all us country folk need to have some of. NOT!!!  Hope everything goes OK with your remaining sheep. Also hope you can break the migraine as I well remember what they are like from my youth.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words. There is  lot of legal problems going on with my husband and I . A car accident from 3 years ago the guy suing for 75k he owes thousands in other law suits he just wants money to pay them the accident was hit fault and I had a lower spine injury I didn't sue but we are looking into it now. I need this birth to just go perfect I can't take anyour more stress


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 1, 2017)

Well just "Catch your Breath" and handle those things as they come. Sure hope ya can get it all "Sorted Out" and the "Birthing" goes very Well for ya. Worry has never "Solved" anything, or even "Changed" anything....it just causes ya to think "Irrationally" and "Burns" the stomach...while "Raising the BP.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 2, 2017)

She is still agitated and has clear discharge but she is darker and she's pointed down and it has doubled in size. I guess Friday would be the day and I think it will be.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 2, 2017)

This may be an odd question, but are you 100% sure that she is pregnant? You said that they were bred in late July, but if that was the case they should have lambed in December or January. Though if the date is that uncertain, I guess they could have been bred later than July.

And you said that her udder has always been this big? I only ask because I have been sold "bred" ewes a number of times who were just separated from their lambs and therefore had an in-milk udder and were certainly not bred (which I found out 5 months later, of course). I hope that this is not the case with your ewe and that she has her lambs soon. She does look awfully big in the belly!


----------



## Novasark (Feb 2, 2017)

She is pregnant she and her sister were with the ram 2 months before we got her. we had our goats mount them when we got them here but I don't think it's from him. The sister just went into labor last week, I emailed the guy we got them from and since they don't know the exact dates he said his wife checked the calender and the end of January beginning of February is when they should deliver. I told him about Ela and I am worrying to much at each sign. I guess I worry labor will start when she started having discharge I thought just my luck she'd lamb that night. Her udders have gotten significantly bigger and vulva has swollen twice the size since Monday. She is definitely pregnant there is movement in her belly. I've never owned sheep I lambed before and I'm not letting anything bad happen on my watch.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 2, 2017)

They lambed once before we got them. almost a year prior to when we got that they didn't have udders really at all the lambs were sold after weaned.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 2, 2017)

I really hope she lambs soon, the suspense is the worst part!


----------



## Novasark (Feb 2, 2017)

I contacted the guy we got them from he said he has 4 ewes give birth in the past 10 days and sent him pictures of my girl who thinks she'll lamb tonight or tomorrow . She has not had problem with any births before and said she knows what to do and once her sac breaks shell go in 30 mins. I am praying for the best !


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

Novasark said:


> I contacted the guy we got them from he said he has 4 ewes give birth in the past 10 days and sent him pictures of my girl who thinks she'll lamb tonight or tomorrow . She has not had problem with any births before and said she knows what to do and once her sac breaks shell go in 30 mins. I am praying for the best !


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2017)

We know that waiting isn't easy and we are wishing you all of the best.


----------



## Novasark (Feb 5, 2017)

UPDATE!! She went into labor middle of the night sat am, around 4.30 in the morning. Twin boys. Came out as easy as one, two and theres the placenta. They are solid boys and are not under weight at all. Havent decided on names yet but im thinking Sampson and Sebastian, Solomon? Boy A is all white with 3 black pea size spots on right ear. Boy B is grey and tan ombre with  black and white patches all over. Mama is doing so good she does not let those lambs out of her site and when they see us they come hopping right up and suckle everything! I know God was on my side I told him I was going to stop raising animals and won't open a rescue if I lose the lambs. I know this is a sign, things are going to start looking up for us now!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 6, 2017)

What cuties, glad things went well.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats on the lambs and that all went well!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## lcertuche (Feb 6, 2017)

So cute! Good job Mama.


----------

